# Bolivian Ram just laid eggs!



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys! I had absolutely no idea that she was pregnant! She laid about 50 eggs on some driftwood in my 55g community. The platies and tetras keep trying to pick at them an they got a few and now the 2 rams are laying on the eggs. Anyone have any idea how long they take to hatch?


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Actually probably closer to 75 eggs.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool, post some pics of the fry once they hatch.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wakenbake said:


> Hey guys! I had absolutely no idea that she was pregnant! She laid about 50 eggs on some driftwood in my 55g community. The platies and tetras keep trying to pick at them an they got a few and now the 2 rams are laying on the eggs. Anyone have any idea how long they take to hatch?


That's awesome! Definitively take some pictures once they hatch!


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Ill try to! Im not sure they will survive too long. All my platies have been relentless at picking at the eggs. I also think two of them are pregnant, could that be a reason? Im goin to see if ican get a net for the fry somewhere to separate them.


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Sad to say all eggs have bedn eaten. It looked like the female would pick at them sometimes but it didn't look like she was eating them. Oh well, that was their first attempt.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You sure? I read they move them several times after hatching, so look around.


----------

